# moose



## footprints (Jul 4, 2013)

After 45 yrs. applying, I finally drew a Wasatch moose tag. Looking for a little help finding a good bull. I would greatly appreciate it if you see one while bow huntiing elk and deer, let me know where where I could go for a look. Sure hope you guys draw the permits you want before hitting 65.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Saw a big one up millcreek


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

45 years? Jeezzus, I'm doomed...:?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

TEX, 

With the recent decline in moose populations in Utah and surrounding states I fear that anyone in the draw (either for cow or bull) is doomed! Sorry Man!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

saw an absolute monster hiking down from Secret Lake last weekend. Probably the biggest bull I have ever seen in Utah.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Definatly some big bulls by Cecreat Lake, unfortunatly its in the Alta no hunting area.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

ARROWHNTR said:


> Definatly some big bulls by Cecreat Lake, unfortunatly its in the Alta no hunting area.


Need an "UNlIKE" button for things like this!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 45 years? Jeezzus, I'm doomed...:?


Same here...15 points...and ready to bail on the whole moose deal. Wish I'd gone with Mnt Goat...


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Agreed between alta township and Silver Lake hunting restrictions it takes out some pretty premium moose and deer hunting areas!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

AMEN, I don't know if the top of Lambs Canyon is in your unit or not but if it is I would check it out! We saw a state record contender up there 8 years ago, don't know what ever happened to him..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have seen the same moose on the Mineral Basin side and in the Dry Fork Area as well as around Pittsburg Lake. Here is a link to the hunting/no hunting map.

http://townofalta.com/docs/Hunting map.pdf

There are some decent spots up there that can be had with bow. (why hunt any other way)

It is Secret Lake that you access by Cecret Road. Correct?


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

ive seen a couple good ones up willow lake up big cotton wood. up near doughnut falls also.


----------

